# Packaging for Hard Lotion Bars



## kbailey (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
I was planning on giving some hard lotion bars away to some friends and family for Christmas. I bought a shallow 2 oz. silver tin and poured my lotion into it... however, it had a lip on it so you cannot just flip the lotion bar into your hand. Does anyone have a solution? Or does anyone know of a place where you can buy the tins without an inside lip?
Thank You!


----------



## maya (Dec 18, 2011)

a LONG LONG LONG time ago i got those tins without a lip and sliced my fingers or hands on the fairly sharp edge several times. now, i haven't tried those lipless tins in probably ten years but check with a sample before you buy 125,000 of them.

all that said i don't even know where to get them.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 18, 2011)

I think you are supposed to pour them into small molds and then put them into the tins.  Then you can get a cute design on them too!


----------



## krissy (Dec 18, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I think you are supposed to pour them into small molds and then put them into the tins.  Then you can get a cute design on them too!



yep! this is what i do.

i use silicone muffin tins to do mine.

if you want to remelt your oils to get them out of the tin, i put mine on the oven and turn it on, the heat makes the top of the oven just warm enough to melt them. i have also used an electric tart warmer


----------



## carebear (Dec 18, 2011)

I use guest soap molds. 2.25" diameter is PERFECT.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Soap-Molds-Guest-C72.aspx


----------



## kbailey (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! Hopefully I'm back on track!  

-Carebear: what size tin do you put yours into then?


----------



## fiddletree (Dec 29, 2011)

This is probably too late for xmas presents, but I do the same as the folks above, I use either silicone cupcake molds, miniature cake molds, or guest soap molds to make the lotion bars.  When they are cool and solid, I take them  out and put them into tins.  I got them from SKS, I think the 2 oz ones if I remember correctly, and took them back to Italy with me (I have yet to find similar tins in the EU).  Hope that helps!


----------



## carebear (Dec 29, 2011)

fiddletree, I used to ship tins to a soaper (THE Olivia, to those who know of her) in germany - there don't seem to be any available in Europe.

Yes SKS is a great source - and yes, the 2 oz flat.  They have a lip, so you cannot pour straight into them, but the lipless ones ARE sharp - and safety tops convenience which is why I'm happy to pour into guest soap molds.


----------



## fiddletree (Dec 29, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> fiddletree, I used to ship tins to a soaper (THE Olivia, to those who know of her) in germany - there don't seem to be any available in Europe.
> 
> Yes SKS is a great source - and yes, the 2 oz flat.  They have a lip, so you cannot pour straight into them, but the lipless ones ARE sharp - and safety tops convenience which is why I'm happy to pour into guest soap molds.


ù

Yeah, I've searched everywhere and can't find them in the size I want.  I found one company that imports those tins, but they cost 3x as much, and shipping alone with SKS to Italy is more than $500 for a case.  I think I will pick up a case when I visit the US in two weeks....

But yeah, with guest soap molds you can make them pretty as well as useful!  I like the little Milky Way Molds honeybee one (round), personally....


----------



## From the Hart (Mar 2, 2012)

I have used push tubes, brambleberry.com makes wider tubes that can hold 2oz.


----------



## Weety (Oct 21, 2019)

Does anyone wrap theirs in something before putting them in tins? I read somewhere, someone  doing this.


----------



## Relle (Oct 22, 2019)

Weety said:


> Does anyone wrap theirs in something before putting them in tins? I read somewhere, someone  doing this.



You would be best to start a new thread as this one is from 2011 and the posters are no longer here.


----------

